# Date sur LC475



## Caroy66 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de changer la pile de mon vieux LC475 et j'ai remis la date et l'heure mais je ne peux pas aller au-delà de 2019  !
Or j'utilise, pour mes faire mes comptes bancaires personnels le programme Antarès 3 et quand je veux l'ouvrir j'ai le message suivant : 
"_la date de la dernière utilisation est postérieure à la date d'aujourd'hui (03/09/2019 !) 
Vous pouvez soit ne pas ouvrir le compte, quitter Antarès et vérifier la date de votre Macinstosh, soit recalculer automatiquement les soldes banques pour les caler à la date d'aujourd'hui"._
Savez-vous pourquoi je ne peux pas mettre 2022 comme année et comment le faire ?
Merci de votre aide qui me sera très précieuse car cela fait des années que je fais mes comptes ainsi et c'est très pratique.
Merci beaucoup.
Caroy


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2022)

Avec quel Système ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2022)

J'en ai eu un. Je ne pense pas qu'il aille au delà du système 7.5


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est le LC qui est limité au 7.5.5,; le 475 monte jusqu'au Système 8.

Mais je viens de regarder sur un ClassicII 7.5.1 et un LC 7.5.3, effectivement si on met l'affichage de l'année sur 4 chiffres on a bien 2019 et on passe direct à 1920… 

Il me semble que le 7.6 n'a pas ce problème;.
Tiens je vais jeter un oeil et je reviens…
J'ai essayé en bootant un CD 7.6, mais il n'y a pas le TdB "Date", je ne peux pas aller plus loin…


----------



## Caroy66 (4 Octobre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Avec quel Système ?


Systeme F1-1.2. Il est de 1983


Invité a dit:


> Avec quel Système ?


----------



## Caroy66 (4 Octobre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> C'est le LC qui est limité au 7.5.5,; le 475 monte jusqu'au Système 8.
> 
> Mais je viens de regarder sur un ClassicII 7.5.1 et un LC 7.5.3, effectivement si on met l'affichage de l'année sur 4 chiffres on a bien 2019 et on passe direct à 1920…
> Il me semble que le 7.6 n'a pas ce problème;.
> Tiens je vais jeter un oeil et je reviens…


C'est ça ! Après 2019, on passe à 1920. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'il était à la bonne date avant que la pile ne fasse défaut il y a 15 jours.


----------



## baron (5 Octobre 2022)

Le problème n'est pas la date mais le tableau de bord pour la modifier.

_Le Journal du Lapin_ l'explique fort bien :


> Un bug plus « amusant » est aussi prévu lors du passage du 31 décembre 2019 au 1er janvier 2020, et il va toucher une partie des Mac qui utilisent un ancien système (pas Mac OS X, donc). Le problème est insidieux : le tableau de bord qui permet de changer la date ne permet de fixer qu’entre 1920 et 2019. Ca touche les systèmes 6, 7 et Mac OS 8 (Mac OS 9 corrige le problème) et ça risque de poser des soucis dans un cas précis : quand la batterie sera vide et qu’il faudra fixer une date en 2020. Si l’heure est bien fixée, il n’y a pas de problèmes : le Mac va passer en 2020 sans soucis, le problème est uniquement lié au panneau qui permet de fixer la date.
> 
> *Source* : https://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/09/09/1904/





Invité a dit:


> le 475 monte jusqu'au Système 8


Mac OS8.1 précisément selon everymac.com. 
Hélas, c'est encore insuffisant pour voir ce bug corrigé.


----------



## Caroy66 (5 Octobre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas la date mais le tableau de bord pour la modifier.
> 
> _Le Journal du Lapin_ l'explique fort bien :
> 
> ...


Et donc il n'y a pas de solution  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2022)

Le TdB "Date et Heure" ne gère les dates postérieures à 2019 que depuis le système 8.6 il me semble (peut-être le 8.5 ou 8.5.1, mais je ne suis pas certain). La seule possibilité (mais sans certitude que ça fonctionne) serait de récupérer un TdB de 8.6 ou de 9.x et voir s'il fonctionne encore sous 8.1 !


----------



## baron (5 Octobre 2022)

A moins que de trouver dans quel fichier cette date est inscrite, de pouvoir décoder précisément comment et puis la remplacer « en dur », je crains que tu ne sois effectivement dans une impasse.

P.S. La solution de *Pascal77* mérite d'être essayée (avec un TdB issu de Mac OS9.x, si on en croit _Le Journal du Lapin_).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2022)

baron a dit:


> A moins que de trouver dans quel fichier cette date est inscrite, de pouvoir décoder précisément comment et puis la remplacer « en dur »,



La date n'est pas inscrite dans un fichier, mais directement dans la PRam de l'ordinateur, donc pour que ma solution fonctionne, il y a deux conditions : 1) que la PRam accepte de stocker de telles dates, et 2) que le TdB capable de la gérer accepte de fonctionner sous 8.1.


----------



## Caroy66 (5 Octobre 2022)

baron a dit:


> A moins que de trouver dans quel fichier cette date est inscrite, de pouvoir décoder précisément comment et puis la remplacer « en dur », je crains que tu ne sois effectivement dans une impasse.
> 
> P.S. La solution de *Pascal77* mérite d'être essayée (avec un TdB issu de Mac OS9.x, si on en croit _Le Journal du Lapin_).


Pardon mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est un TdB ! Et comment m'en procurer un issu de MacOS9.x ?


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Octobre 2022)

TdB = Tableau de Bord
si je ne me trompe pas

et si tu fixe la date au maxi possible : 31 décembre 2019 et que tu laisses passer une journée, il passe au 1er janvier 2020 ?
et ensuite est ce que ca te donne la possibilité de mettre 2022 ?


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Caroy66

Voila un lien pour récupérer mon tableau de bord de mon système 9.2.2
Après décompression tu pourras trouvé,dans le dossier, le tableau de bord "Date et heure" que tu pourras essayer sur ton système.






						Free Transfert
					

Service d'envoi et de partage de fichiers, simple, gratuit et sécurisé destiné aussi bien aux particuliers qu'aux entreprises.




					transfert.free.fr
				




Edit: le fichier à l'air d'avoir été bloqué ! je vérifie...

Edit2: je te remet un lien pour le fichier compressé "date et heure" en espérant que cela focntionne.






						Free Transfert
					

Service d'envoi et de partage de fichiers, simple, gratuit et sécurisé destiné aussi bien aux particuliers qu'aux entreprises.




					transfert.free.fr


----------



## Caroy66 (5 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> TdB = Tableau de Bord
> si je ne me trompe pas
> 
> et si tu fixe la date au maxi possible : 31 décembre 2019 et que tu laisses passer une journée, il passe au 1er janvier 2020 ?
> et ensuite est ce que ca te donne la possibilité de mettre 2022 ?


Ok pour TdB !
Très bonne idée de mettre 31/12/2019 !!!  Je vais le faire et je te tiens au courant ! 
Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Caroy66 (5 Octobre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @Caroy66
> 
> Voila un lien pour récupérer mon tableau de bord de mon système 9.2.2
> Après décompression tu pourras trouvé,dans le dossier, le tableau de bord "Date et heure" que tu pourras essayer sur ton système.
> ...


Super merci pour ton partage mais :
mon vieil LC 475 n'est pas connecté sur internet. Si je récupère ton fichier sur mon ordi connecté qui est un Médion sous Windows 7 (presque une antiquité aussi !), comment je le mets sur l'autre qui fonctionne seulement avec des disquettes et évidemment je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquettes sur le Médion ;-( !


----------



## baron (5 Octobre 2022)

Première chose importante : tant que tu n'es pas sur un système Mac, ne décompacte pas le fichier transféré (désactive la décompaction automatique si nécessaire). Il contient des éléments (ressources) qui ne sont pas connus par les autres systèmes de fichiers et risqueraient de disparaître. Tant que tu conserves le zip intact, son contenu le restera aussi. 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas trop d'idées quant à la façon de le passer à ton LC. 



Caroy66 a dit:


> Très bonne idée de mettre 31/12/2019 !!! Je vais le faire et je te tiens au courant !


A moins de faire s'écouler le temps plus vite, le lendemain il sera le 1er janvier 2020, un an plus tard il affichera le 31 décembre, etc. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> il y a deux conditions : 1) que la PRam accepte de stocker de telles dates […]


Très certainement puisque tant que celle-ci était alimentée (tant que la pile n'était pas vide ou retirée), la date était la bonne. 

Ton Mac sait bien gérer les dates jusque 2039 — si j'ai bien retenu l'année donnée dans l'article de *dandu* — mais pas en inscrire une nouvelle plus récente que 2019 : la faute à ce tableau de bord.


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Octobre 2022)

Désolé pour le retard, un petit check-up de quelques jours ;-)
Ce n'est effectivement qu'un problème lié au Tableau de Bord Date et Heure.
Mais il y a un petit soft (de Rob Braun), un tableau de bord aussi, qui résout ce problème, dispo ici : SetDate

Petit test sur un 475, que je stocke sans pile, mais dont la vidéo ne s'affiche que s'il y a une pile, donc remise à l'heure à chaque utilisation ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2022)

il li restera toujours le problème de rapatrier cette appli sur son LC


----------



## Caroy66 (7 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> TdB = Tableau de Bord
> si je ne me trompe pas
> 
> et si tu fixe la date au maxi possible : 31 décembre 2019 et que tu laisses passer une journée, il passe au 1er janvier 2020 ?
> et ensuite est ce que ca te donne la possibilité de mettre 2022 ?


Bonjour. Effectivement après une journée de fonctionnement non stop la date est passée au 1/1/2020 et je me suis dit bingo ! Mais quand j'ai voulu rajouter 2 unités il est repassé en 1920 :-(


----------



## Caroy66 (7 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Désolé pour le retard, un petit check-up de quelques jours ;-)
> Ce n'est effectivement qu'un problème lié au Tableau de Bord Date et Heure.
> Mais il y a un petit soft (de Rob Braun), un tableau de bord aussi, qui résout ce problème, dispo ici : SetDate
> 
> ...


Merci mais effectivement comment je la rapatrie sur mon LC :-( ?


----------



## zeltron54 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part j'ai :
Un lecteur de disquette externe en usb (plus plusieurs disquettes vieges) et on en trouve pour pas trop cher (entre 20 et 50 euros) et sur ebay pour 10 €...
Un disque dur 640 Mo en scsi avec différent câble SCSI et bouchon de terminaison...


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Octobre 2022)

Caroy66 a dit:


> Bonjour. Effectivement après une journée de fonctionnement non stop la date est passée au 1/1/2020 et je me suis dit bingo ! Mais quand j'ai voulu rajouter 2 unités il est repassé en 1920 :-(


ah zut, on aura essayé


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> il li restera toujours le problème de rapatrier cette appli sur son LC


Le 475 est équipé d'un superdrive 1.44Mo.
Avec un PC pour récupérer le fichier et WinImage pour faire une disquette avec un lecteur de disquette USB, c'est assez simple...
Dans ce cas, attention, à bien conserver le fichier au format .sit pour le décompresser sur le 475 (avec Stuffit).

Sinon, je fais la disquette et je l'envoie... suite en MP.


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour le TdB GPB


----------



## Caroy66 (7 Octobre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai :
> Un lecteur de disquette externe en usb (plus plusieurs disquettes vieges) et on en trouve pour pas trop cher (entre 20 et 50 euros) et sur ebay pour 10 €...
> Un disque dur 640 Mo en scsi avec différent câble SCSI et bouchon de terminaison...


OK merci, je vais me renseigner.
Le service Apple que j'ai contacté par téléphone m'a dit que mon appareil était trop obsolète !!!!


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2022)

Perso, ça me donne un truc indigeste avec OsX, et ça ne donne rien avec Os9 ou inférieur :





Pour les ceusses qui ont des Mac, ça ne serait pas possible de faire un simple Zip ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Octobre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, ça me donne un truc indigeste avec OsX, et ça ne donne rien avec Os9 ou inférieur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé... SetDate en .sit, c'est plus simple ;-) à décompresser avec Stuffit Expander sur OS7 ou 8 :



ou sur OsX avec Stuffit Archive Manager, mais l'intérêt est plutôt limité ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 475 est équipé d'un superdrive 1.44Mo.
> Avec un PC pour récupérer le fichier et WinImage pour faire une disquette avec un lecteur de disquette USB, c'est assez simple...
> Dans ce cas, attention, à bien conserver le fichier au format .sit pour le décompresser sur le 475 (avec Stuffit).
> 
> Sinon, je fais la disquette et je l'envoie... suite en MP.


oui, je sais tout ça. Le problème vient qu'elle n'a rien pour transferer. 
c'est sympa de ta part de lui proposer un envoi de disquette.


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Désolé... SetDate en .sit, c'est plus simple ;-) à décompresser avec Stuffit Expander sur OS7 ou 8 :


super et merci.
Il a récupéré ses ressources


----------



## Caroy66 (8 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ah zut, on aura essayé


Oui merci !


----------



## Caroy66 (8 Octobre 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 475 est équipé d'un superdrive 1.44Mo.
> Avec un PC pour récupérer le fichier et WinImage pour faire une disquette avec un lecteur de disquette USB, c'est assez simple...
> Dans ce cas, attention, à bien conserver le fichier au format .sit pour le décompresser sur le 475 (avec Stuffit).
> 
> Sinon, je fais la disquette et je l'envoie... suite en MP.


Oui avec grand plaisir, super sympa de me faire une disquette.
MP : xxxxx


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2022)

Caroy66 a dit:


> MP : xxxxx


Si tu partages ton mail sur le forum, alors ça n'est plus un message privé 
J'ai donc supprimé du message précédent ton adresse mail : utilise donc les MP, les vrais, ceux qui ne sont vus que par toi et le destinataire.


----------



## Caroy66 (8 Octobre 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu partages ton mail sur le forum, alors ça n'est plus un message privé
> J'ai donc supprimé du message précédent ton adresse mail : utilise donc les MP, les vrais, ceux qui ne sont vus que par toi et le destinataire.


Pardon, désolée !


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2022)

Surprenant ce TdB,
fonctionne nickel avec 7.5 (1) sur mon ClassicII et (5) sur mon LC, mais même s'il affiche la bonne date, le jour de la semaine est faux avec mon Duo230 (7.6.1)
P'têt parce qu'il n'a plus de batterie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2022)

Caroy66, ne sois pas désolé, il n'a pas fait ça pour te sanctionner, mais juste pour t'éviter de te faire pourrir de SPAM, il ne faut *jamais* laisser une adresse mail ou un n° de tél dans la partie publique d'un forum, les bots des spameurs sont à l'affut de ça !


----------



## Caroy66 (12 Octobre 2022)

JPbonneau a solutionné mon problème  !
Il m'a très gentiment envoyé le petit programme de SetData sur une disquette par courrier et j'ai pu facilement mettre la bonne date.
Merci à vous tous et à ce super forum pour votre aide très utile.
J'espère ne pas avoir besoin de vous à nouveau mais vous êtes tous formidables et un grand merci.
Caroy66


----------

